

Ask HN: Django/Python vs Grails/Groovy? - tapan_pandita

Hey Guys,<p>We have an initial version of our product ready on Grails. However, before we move forward, we want to make a call between using Django or Grails. The product is basically an API and some templating. The team comprises of people who are comfortable with both frameworks and can easily make the switch from one to the other. Based on the research I've done online, I feel both frameworks are very similar. Groovy is just about as easy to develop in as python and ecosystem-wise Java doesn't have any significant advantage over Python (at least as far as the web is concerned). Also, Grails can do pretty much everything that Django can do (including schema migrations now which people seemed to complain about in some older posts I read). Personally, I am a django guy and haven't developed a lot in Grails (just basic stuff). What would be some compelling arguments to switch to Django over grails or should we stick with grails?
======
cyberpanther
For me it is a language decision and not a framework decision. And I love
Python more. Also in general I think languages and frameworks backed by a
community instead of single company are better in the long run.

~~~
tapan_pandita
I agree with you about community vs single company. We live in a world of a
shared knowledge base and a good community will beat out a company. However, I
am more interested in getting objective points. For example: 1\. Impact on
development time? 2\. Ease of deployment and scaling? 3\. Support from cloud
providers like heroku, amazon, etc.? 4\. Does integrating java in grails slow
the development time? 5\. If you have to "break" out of the framework to do
something different, is it more difficult to do it in grails or django?

------
vorg
Why did you choose Grails for the initial version of your product? Is that
particular reason still applicable? Why are you reconsidering that decision
now?

Answer those and your question is answered.

